# My TT replacement....



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Seeing as you asked....

(Pipe & slippers are on order!)



















At least the kids have plenty of room now though. :roll:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Which model?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

steveh said:


> Which model?


E Class Sport  (3 litre v6 diesel)

At least it's torquey


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Hev x :-*


That took you ages to find that! :lol: 
(Surprised you couldn't find a smilie  )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Thought I'd have a change 

BTW, you are DEFINATELY relegated to the back :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Stuart,

Welcome to the dark side 

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Thought I'd have a change
> 
> *BTW, you are DEFINATELY relegated to the back :twisted:
> *
> Hev x


Didn't think it was THAT bad!!!! 

(Should still keep up with Trevor)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> (Should still keep up with Trevor)


That shouldn't be too difficult .............. mind you, it IS a diesel :lol: - sorry trev :roll: :-*

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Stuart,
> 
> Welcome to the dark side
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think. 

You been cleaning yours today or working off your penance traling round the shops?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart,
> ...


Today, I did lots of standing on the loud pedal and ultimately let the burd drive the car home. Man oh man, if shopping is my penance, I'll pay it every day!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Are her legs that short?  Is that legal & how do you manage? Do you sit on the floor pushing the pedals while she sits on the seat & steers?

Does she like it aswell?

(did I just read that wrong?) 
(can I ask anymore questions?)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd quit there if I were you :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Whadever


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Whadever


Awwww!!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Whadever


There is a thread somewhere about bad spelling :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

this looks nice (ish) - a lot of car for the money at least!

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/CA ... 5257350709


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

slg said:


> this looks nice (ish) - a lot of car for the money at least!


I think that price is just for the service....you've got a treat in store if you thought Audi was pricey!

H


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> this looks nice (ish) - a lot of car for the money at least!
> 
> http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/CA ... 5257350709


You really have lost it now 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Bored, waiting on [smiley=gorgeous.gif] finishing on her computer before going to [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Looking good!

Like the rims!

Shame its not a BMW :wink:

Got some bad news this week, my garage is closing down at the end of the month!!

Dunedin BMW in Selkirk will be no more!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Tubbs said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Like the rims!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. :?

You being transferred to Mini then or another branch?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My mate had a shock last week his E430 needs new discs on the front Merc dealer wanted Â£1100


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Like the rims!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Pete - what's the outlook for you? :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> My mate had a shock last week his E430 needs new discs on the front Merc dealer wanted Â£1100


Sounds like he is being ripped off to me - my S320CDI needed new front disks and pads after 30k miles and it cost me around Â£600 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 982#806982


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

280 cdi or 320cdi ?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Going to work for Dunedin Mini in Edinburgh, quite looking forward to it, more selling opportunities!!

They are building a new Mini showroom which will be completed before the summer of 2007.

Really looking forward to the new challenge!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Carlos said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=806982#806982


Awa' and' bile yer heid!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope this change isn't because of the picture we put in the back of absoluTTe Stuart :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hope this change isn't because of the picture we put in the back of absoluTTe Stuart :wink:


The publicity just got too much for me.....stopped in the street for autographs, half naked women touching the car - just couldn't take it anymore (may have been ok if the women were good looking  )

Seriously though Obi, just the right time for me to sell it. Kids getting too big, good px price, can fit the clubs in the boot without putting the seats down, etc


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> 280 cdi or 320cdi ?


280 cdi if I recall correctly.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope your still going to come on Hev's cruises, sorry to see the TT go but we all recognise the symptoms........... age, maturity, responsibility, pipe, slippers................... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice choice by the way


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hope your still going to come on Hev's cruises, sorry to see the TT go but we all recognise the symptoms........... age, maturity, responsibility, pipe, slippers................... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice choice by the way


 :lol:


























There you go. 
(Just to make you feel younger, that's all) :wink:

Course I'll still go to the meets (you think Hev will let me away with it that easily) + it will be nice for Trevor to have some company at the back.


----------

